# Publicités



## Mobyduck (9 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

Bon les gars, je veux bien que le contenu du site soit en partie financé par de la pub’, mais là ça commence sérieusement à être pénible. Depuis deux jours (au moins), peu importe l’article, les scripts à la con de Google & Co. me bloquent littéralement Firefox (à jour), le défilement de la page provoque des roues multicolores… en fait chaque action provoque ces roues et prend des plombes à s’exécuter.

En gros, cette salade est indigeste.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Juin 2016)

Juste en passant, à ce jour le problème persiste toujours. Bref...


----------



## Locke (12 Juin 2016)

Tu fais partie du Club MacG _(le petit bandeau bleu sous ton pseudo)_, tu as donc la possibilité de choisir un thème de couleur ou gris sans PUBS.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Juin 2016)

Ça concerne le site, pas le forum.


----------



## Locke (12 Juin 2016)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ça concerne le site, pas le forum.


Ca fonctionne sur les deux.


----------



## RoxForts (12 Juin 2016)

Je plussoie Mobyduck, je ne sais pas ce qui se passe avec les pubs ces derniers temps, mais elles utilisent un max de ressources, si bien qu'avec 2 onglets MacG/iGen et une vidéo lancée à côté, mon ventilo s'affole.

J'ai donc décidé, du moins le temps que le soucis persiste, de réactiver AdBlock pour ces sites. (et svp ne me parlez pas du club, si je fais le choix de ne pas y adhérer, j'estime malgré tout pouvoir accéder aux sites sans faire transpirer mon ordi à cause des pubs)


----------



## cl97 (14 Juin 2016)

J'avoue pas bien comprendre le problème. On a un intégriste de Firefox au bureau et si y avait le moindre souci, on serait au courant. On a fait des tests sur une machine lambda pour être sur et certain, on a rien détecté d'anormal. Utilisez-vous des extensions en particulier ? Utilisez-vous Flash ?


----------



## Locke (14 Juin 2016)

Ah ben j'y ai droit maintenant et j'avoue que ce gros placard de PUB depuis deux jours m'indispose...


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2016)

cl97 a dit:


> On a un intégriste de Firefox au bureau


Et moi qui avait lu intégrateur !?


----------



## Locke (14 Juin 2016)

Bon, pour le moment c'est parti _(pour combien de temps ?)_.


----------



## melaure (15 Juin 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Ah ben j'y ai droit maintenant et j'avoue que ce gros placard de PUB depuis deux jours m'indispose...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 109921



Tu as droit à Crucial aujourd'hui, ça change un peu


----------



## Locke (15 Juin 2016)

Ben non, y'a plus, tout juste une image furtive.


----------



## melaure (15 Juin 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non, y'a plus, tout juste une image furtive.



héhé, ben chez moi ça reste une bonne grosse pub sur tout le fond d'écran. Assez frustrante en plus, car Crucial ne propose qu'un modèle de 750 Go de son nouveau SSD, alors que j'attend depuis si longtemps des modèles de plus de 1 To !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Juin 2016)

cl97 a dit:


> J'avoue pas bien comprendre le problème. On a un intégriste de Firefox au bureau et si y avait le moindre souci, on serait au courant. On a fait des tests sur une machine lambda pour être sur et certain, on a rien détecté d'anormal. Utilisez-vous des extensions en particulier ? Utilisez-vous Flash ?



Hormis Flagfox et uBlock Origins (tous les site de MacG sont sur liste blanche), non. Pour ce qui est de Flash, oui il est installé et à jour.


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2016)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Depuis deux jours (au moins), peu importe l’article, les scripts à la con de Google & Co. me bloquent littéralement Firefox (à jour), le défilement de la page provoque des roues multicolores… en fait chaque action provoque ces roues et prend des plombes à s’exécuter.


Ça me faisait la même chose (forum et site) jusqu'à ce que je passe le plugin shockwave flash sur la position "demander avant d'activer". Et depuis tout est redevenu plus fluide vu que je répond par la négative lorsqu'il me demande si je veux l'activer. Le comble, FireFox est même moins gourmand sur l'activité processeur depuis. Et ça n'empêche pas l'affichage des pubs…


----------



## boninmi (24 Juin 2016)

Bon, moi j'ai une pub ici 

http://forums.macg.co/threads/votre-avis-sur-macos-10-12-sierra.1282164/page-6

avec mon profil Orange sans pub.


----------



## boninmi (27 Juin 2016)

De la pub à peu près sur toutes les discussions du forum que je consulte, aujourd'hui, y compris cette page (pub flashbay).
Le style "Orange sans pub" ne veut plus rien dire.

Allo ?


----------



## Anthony (28 Juin 2016)

Il y a visiblement un problème avec un nouvel emplacement publicitaire, je remonte à Cédric.


----------



## boninmi (29 Juin 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> Il y a visiblement un problème avec un nouvel emplacement publicitaire, je remonte à Cédric.


C'est toujours là aujourd'hui ...


----------



## Anthony (29 Juin 2016)

C'est normalement résolu.


----------



## boninmi (29 Juin 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> C'est normalement résolu.


Plus rien en effet ce soir dans cette page.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Plus rien en effet ce soir dans cette page.



Super

Merci


----------



## Anthony (30 Juin 2016)

Pour info, c'était bien un nouvel emplacement de pub que nous avions oublié d'exclure des thèmes sans pub. Ça nous arrive.


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (6 Novembre 2016)

Salut,

j'utilise Ublock (sans liste blanche)+Ghostery+htppseverywhere sur Firefox sous Win 10 (oh j'en voie qui rigolent au fond ...) et zéro pub nulle part. Pour les vieux comme moi qui ont connu le net (presque) sans pub, c'est vraiment pénible et énervant les pubs envahissantes ... je suis particulièrement allergique aussi ;-)

C'est quoi cette histoire de Club MacG ? C'est possible d'avoir des infos ? Et ça vire les pubs, même sur l'appli ?

Sinon, d'autres sites (et pas des moindre comme Wikipedia) tournent uniquement sur des dons. Pourquoi ne pas  proposer à des pénibles anti-pub comme moi des faire un don chaque année ?

a+

EDIT : je suis obligé de désactiver mon ublock pour pouvoir poster !! Bref, oubliez mes questions, moi je me casse.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Novembre 2016)

... 

Juste au cas ou tu repasserais par ici, voici un lien qui explique d'une façon claire comment soutenir MacG.


----------



## corinned (6 Novembre 2016)

VincentT a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> j'utilise Ublock (sans liste blanche)+Ghostery+htppseverywhere sur Firefox sous Win 10 (oh j'en voie qui rigolent au fond ...) et zéro pub nulle part. Pour les vieux comme moi qui ont connu le net (presque) sans pub, c'est vraiment pénible et énervant les pubs envahissantes ... je suis particulièrement allergique aussi ;-)
> 
> ...


Entièrement d'accord avec toi . Il y a longtemps que j'utilise Adblock actuellement c'est ublock , et toujours en navigation privée et croyez moi c'est pas près de changer . Quant a désactiver ublock  pour poster un commentaire , pour l'instant je n'ai pas besoin de le faire , mais si cela m'arriver adieu les commentaires et j'irais chercher des infos sur d'autres sites .


----------

